# Sapporo



## Xynoplas

Is it worth dealing with the winters there?
A friend of mine now has a house in Sapporo where she can retire rent free, and is inviting me to join her. 
I'm not sure if it's worth dealing with the cost of living and the brutal winters...

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## BBCWatcher

Xynoplas said:


> Is it worth dealing with the winters there?


That's a very hard question for anyone to answer but you. And Sapporo is well connected to the rest of the world. You're not required to spend all winter there.

Living rent free greatly reduces the cost of living. If you've got that base covered -- and live in a walkable neighborhood with public transit, which should be the case in Sapporo -- then the cost of living isn't actually that high. Perceptions of Japan's cost of living seem to run well ahead of reality.

Why don't you give it a try and decide for yourself?

Do you have immigration permission to stay in Japan?


----------

